# Water Change Concerns



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

My first ever Red Belly Piranhas will be in my tank tomorrow. Final questions are:

What are some of the precautions you take when cleaning your tank?

Should I take the RBPs out when water changing/cleaning?

What can I do to make sure RBPs don't bite or harm whomever is cleaning the tank?

THANKS IN ADVANCE ALL!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

first of establis a time frame for cleaning and feading i always feed first and then clean that way they dont think that they are getting fred and they are not hungry also i would just watch my hand dont just grab something 1 in in front of a p try to convince him out of the way and if you want to you lfs should sell tong like things for moving decorations and such about your tank with out taking the cance of getting bit.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Most of the time they will be more scared of you when your hand goes in.

They're going to do evrything they can to get away. Just proceed with caution!

How big of a tank do you have?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

40g


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> My first ever Red Belly Piranhas will be in my tank tomorrow. Final questions are:
> 
> What are some of the precautions you take when cleaning your tank?
> 
> ...


 1. I usually put AMQUEL+ in the tank before i do water change and feed the p's an hour before then!

2. Dont ever take the p's out when cleaning etc. it'll stress them out more than just keeping them in the tank!

3. Your Piranha's are more scared of you than you are of them! just clean with caution and it helps if you feed them before the cleaning.

-pat


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

you dont need to put anything in the tank to calm him down. Feed him before is your best bet. But still most likely they wont ever try to bite you. Just dont pin him in a corner or some stupid sh*t and stick your hand in there like he aint in there. He will be scared and run. If not you got some killers and congrats


----------

